# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Al Jawaher  [Tsugaru Maru, Hae Yon]

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω το σχόλιο σου πάνω στην αναφορά μου? Εσύ έγραψες μια χρήσιμη πληροφορία πά δεν θυμάμαι αλλά πλοία που να έχουν έρθει στη Ελλάδα ( ευρωπαϊκά ή  γιαπωνέζικα) με 8 Κύριες Μηχανές.


Ήταν κ ένα άλλο ιαπωνικό,περαστικό από το μώλο της ΔΕΗ,μετασκευασμένο σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ,μάλλον σαουδαραβικών συμφερόντων.Όμως που να μην έχουν έλθει,είναι πάρα πολλά.Μόνο οι ιαπωνικοί σιδηρόδρομοι είχαν πολλά είτε  ρο-ρό,είτε φέρρις.1-2 τα έχουν διατηρήσει σαν μουσεία.
Το σχόλιο στην αναφορά σου ήταν συμπληρωματικό.

----------


## a.molos

> Ήταν κ ένα άλλο ιαπωνικό,περαστικό από το μώλο της ΔΕΗ,μετασκευασμένο σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ,μάλλον σαουδαραβικών συμφερόντων.Όμως που να μην έχουν έλθει,είναι πάρα πολλά.Μόνο οι ιαπωνικοί σιδηρόδρομοι είχαν πολλά είτε  ρο-ρό,είτε φέρρις.1-2 τα έχουν διατηρήσει σαν μουσεία.
> Το σχόλιο στην αναφορά σου ήταν συμπληρωματικό.


Μήπως θυμάσαι χρονολογία ή ακόμη καλύτερα το όνομα του μετασκευασμένου ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μήπως θυμάσαι χρονολογία ή ακόμη καλύτερα το όνομα του μετασκευασμένου ?


Ακριβώς ήταν τραινάδικο φέρρυ που πλέον χρησιμοποιούσε το γκαράζ γιά αμάξια.Κάπου 80-90 ,σημαία Βορ.Κορέας,όνομα JA.. .WER,μετά κάηκε στην Ερυθρά.Έχω γράψει εδώ μέσα γι' αυτό αλλά δεν το βρίσκω.Θα ψάξω στο σπίτι στο αρχείο μου κ πιστεύω να το βρω.

----------


## a.molos

> Ακριβώς ήταν τραινάδικο φέρρυ που πλέον χρησιμοποιούσε το γκαράζ γιά αμάξια.Κάπου 80-90 ,σημαία Βορ.Κορέας,όνομα JA.. .WER,μετά κάηκε στην Ερυθρά.Έχω γράψει εδώ μέσα γι' αυτό αλλά δεν το βρίσκω.Θα ψάξω στο σπίτι στο αρχείο μου κ πιστεύω να το βρω.


AL JAHAWER, αυτό πρέπει να ήταν, στο Ν.Μ.Δ  και πρέπει να έχω φωτογραφία του.Οταν επιστρέψω Αγρίνιο το Σ/Κ θα ψάξω. Τι μου θύμισες τώρα !

----------


## a.molos

> ΑΑΑ μιλάνε οι παλιές καραβάνες!!!  Αυτό ήταν,σύμφωνα με τα κιτάπια μου ,του 1964/ 4911 κοχ κ ανήκε σε κάποια Transoceanic Alliance.Πέρασε από εδώ το 1988 κ ήταν σε μαύρο χάλι.


Επιστροφή στη βάση και αμέσως ανασκάλεμα του αρχείου. Και να το AL JAHAWER, αναχωρεί απο τον Ν.Μ.Δ μαγεμένη Ερυθρά ! Αριστερά το αρτι Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194969αφιχθεν victory της european seaways έχει ξεκινήσει τη μετασκευή του δεξιά του roro EUROPA της  HCML  . Ας μας συγχωρήσουν οι φίλοι μας για την παρεκτροπή απο το θέμα, αλλά ενθιουσιάστικα με την αναφορά του Βίκτωρα.Δεν θα επαναληφθεί !

----------


## ancd

> ....Και να το AL JAHAWER, αναχωρεί απο τον Ν.Μ.Δ μαγεμένη Ερυθρά ! Αριστερά το αρτι Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194969.....


Sorry  που συνεχίζουμε εκτος θεματος, αλλά επειδή το έφερε η κουβέντα.
Το Al Jahawer ήταν κονταδελφο με Sea Harmony II & Sea Seranade? Βλέπω πολλές ομοιότητες.

----------


## a.molos

> Sorry  που συνεχίζουμε εκτος θεματος, αλλά επειδή το έφερε η κουβέντα.
> Το Al Jahawer ήταν κονταδελφο με Sea Harmony II & Sea Seranade? Βλέπω πολλές ομοιότητες.


Παραγγελία του ίδιου πελάτη, Ιαπωνικοί Σιδηροδρομοι, αρα θα έχουν κοινά  στοιχεία στην κατασκευή τους για να ανταποκρίνονται στο ρόλο τους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επιστροφή στη βάση και αμέσως ανασκάλεμα του αρχείου. Και να το AL JAHAWER, αναχωρεί απο τον Ν.Μ.Δ μαγεμένη Ερυθρά ! Αριστερά το αρτι Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194969αφιχθεν victory της european seaways έχει ξεκινήσει τη μετασκευή του δεξιά του roro EUROPA της  HCML  . Ας μας συγχωρήσουν οι φίλοι μας για την παρεκτροπή απο το θέμα, αλλά ενθιουσιάστικα με την αναφορά του Βίκτωρα.Δεν θα επαναληφθεί !


α
Αυτό ήταν δεμένο απέναντι στον Άη Γιώργη.Αρχικό όνομα ΤSUGARU MARU.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παραγγελία του ίδιου πελάτη, Ιαπωνικοί Σιδηροδρομοι, αρα θα έχουν κοινά  στοιχεία στην κατασκευή τους για να ανταποκρίνονται στο ρόλο τους.


Σχεδιασμού του ίδιου χρήστη,γι'αυτό κ το παρόμοιο σουλούπι, ο οποίος έδινε την παραγγελία σε διάφορα ναυπηγεία.Αυτό το βαπόρι ήταν ένα από 6 αδελφά τα οποία από κύριες μηχανές διέφεραν σε αριθμό κ τύπο ανάλογα το ναυπηγείο.
Το θέμα είναι ότι μέχρι να ανοίξει την πόρτα της Ιαπωνίας με το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ ο Ευθυμιάδης,πολλά ωραία βαπόρια από την χώρα αυτή δεν μπόρεσαν να έλθουν στην Ελλάδα.Μάλλον δεν υπήρχε το κατάλληλο κονέ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

tsugaru_maru_ff.jpgAL JAWAHHER ss.jpgal_jawaher_ff.jpg
TSUGARU MARU          AL JAWAHER                AL JAWAHER
faktaomfartyg             shipspotting                  faktaomfartyg


Uraga,Iαπωνία 1964   5376 grt   133x17.9x5.2 m   8 MAN 12800 hp 18.2 kn   1286 pass  315 lane

Σιδηροδρομικό φέρρυ μέλος μιάς σειράς 7 αδελφών των Ιαπωνικών Σιδηροδρόμων  ( JNR ) γιά την γραμμή Αομόρι-Χακοντάτε.Αρχικά είχε δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 48 επιβαταμαξών κ 12 ΙΧ ενώ επιβάτες έπαιρνε 330 Α' κ 870 Β' θέσης.
Το 1985 πωλήθηκε σε κορεατικά συμφέροντα,μετονομάσθηκε ΗΑΕ ΥΟΝ με σημαία Βορείου Κορέας.Το 1988 αγοράστηκε από την ελληνικών συμφερόντων Τransoceanic Alliance,μετασκευάστηκε σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ στον μώλο της ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι κ μετονομάστηκε ΑL JAWAHER με σημαία Παναμά.Ως τέτοιο τέθηκε στην γραμμή Τζέντα-Σουέζ από την σαουδαραβική Αlnaghi Construction.To 1998 κατασχέθηκε κ ενώ ήταν στη ράδα του Σουέζ ( φωτό Νο2 ) τον Μάιο 1998 πήρε φωτιά. Τον επόμενο Δεκέμβριο πωλήθηκε σε τοπικούς διαλυτές  (φωτό Νο3 ).

2 από αυτά τα πρωτοποριακά γιά την εποχή τους τραινάδικα διατηρούνται στην Ιαπωνία ως μουσεία.

----------

